

Nintendo Wii U rumors run wild – talks of Android integration - joelmaat
http://androidcommunity.com/nintendo-wii-u-rumors-run-wild-talks-of-android-integration-20120426/

======
mikecane
I doubt that. Let's go to the WABAC Machine, Sherman:

Nintendo licenses Palm OS
[http://www.handheldlearning.co.uk/community/forum/index.php?...](http://www.handheldlearning.co.uk/community/forum/index.php?topic=73.0)

